# Audi Mulling A4 SuperAvant as MPV Alternative



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Automobile Magazine has published a report today from European contributor Georg Kacher - a journalist with contacts on the board level at Audi who is often privy to Audi plans early in gestation. When we catch a far-out rumor from Kacher, we often read it with interest since it speaks to the thought patterns of the Audi board though doesn't always manifest itself in production alloy. Case in point is the idea of an A4 SuperAvant.

What's an A4 SuperAvant? Kacher suggests it's a bit of an MPV - a taller and more functional vehicle than the A4 Avant but not as crossover-ish as the Q5. As Audi seeks to claim new space in its model lineup, such a vehicle has begun to take form.

Kacher suggests the running name for the car is A4 SuperAvant but other terms like A4 Sportback and A4 Avantissimo have been brandied about. Whatever the name, the car is aimed at a segment Audi has identified as growth and that is the premium MPV aimed at young families, double income no kids, well off older drivers and leisure oriented owners.

The trick for Audi is to not let the A4 SuperAvant be mistaken for a dowdy MPV. In an effort to emphasize the style, the newly acquired Giugiaro design house has been involved in the project's gestation in order to help assure high style.

Though we've used illustrations of the Roadjet concept from 2006 above, Kacher explains that this concept was not sporty enough and didn't push the style envelope far enough in order to make the grade. This is why we used the more aggressive design drawings of Roadjet and didn't include photography (though you can see that via a link below).

Interestingly, the SuperAvant will likely make use of the stretched 2.4 inch-longer wheelbase of the Chinese market A4L, though timing of its arrival suggest it will be based on the next-generation B9 platform.

Kacher includes many more details including much of the thinking behind the car's design and conception as well as technical rumors such as drivetrain. His story is also after the jump below and well worth the read.

* Automobile Magazine - Deep Dive: Audi A4 SuperAvant *

* Photo Gallery - Audi Roadjet Concept *


----------

